# Going downstairs on her



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok, when I first meet a girl, I have this craving to want to spend a lot of time downstairs on her. Then after a while I can't really do it. It's a mental thing I think because I can't say I've ever made a woman cum from doing this.

What's a sure cut method to get her screaming big orgasms whilst im down in that region. 

Now is it me or do other only ever like going down their after the girl has had a shower?

It does get a little hot and sweaty and juicy down there all day long and I like to know Im going in clean.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> What's a sure cut method to get her screaming big orgasms whilst im down in that region.


A. Same as guys - enthusiasm will usually trump technique.
B. Do the alphabet.
C. Avoid direct stimulation of her clitoris or dwelling on it.
D. Vary a bit on how much total pressure you apply with your face/mouth. Take her hand and let her pull you in when she pulls or pull back when she relaxes. THe amount of stimulation necessary will ebb and flow. It's a cue when she's not particularly verbal.
E. Watch the whiskers. Your chin can annoy her if it's sharp whiskers. You can cup them with your other hand and rest your head on it to prevent fatigue.
F. Patience. Be prepared to be down there the length of an average sitcom. A few times I have been down there the length of an average police drama.

As far as the shower. . .well. . .a daily shower is fine. It doesn't have to be right before.

This may be too graphic (but hey, I suppose you were) but I like the scent of a woman. . .the idea you demand a shower before tells me you don't. 

Let me tell you - man to man - it's an aquired taste. I felt the same way about beer when I first tried it - I thought, "Geez. . .how do men drink this stuff?" I pretended to like it when I was 17. Now I love beer. I mean when I say I love it, I LOVE IT! I just had to drink enough of it to appreciate it.

Get what I am saying?

It's the same thing with women. 

You haven't done it enough to appreciate it yet. 

Keep going.

Have another beer.

On me.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

scotch, took me along time to like scotch


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Let me tell you - man to man - it's an aquired taste. I felt the same way about beer when I first tried it - I thought, "Geez. . .how do men drink this stuff?" I pretended to like it when I was 17. Now I love beer. I mean when I say I love it, I LOVE IT! I just had to drink enough of it to appreciate it.
> 
> Get what I am saying?
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl:

You are a horrible person and you deserve to be flogged Scanner. You caused a mouthful of coffee to spew on my keyboard and computer monitor from laughing. I will be sending you a bill!!!!

Hmm, vagina flavored beer?


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

Shower together  happy days !!! 
Use your tounge and fingers and don't rush ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

mrnice said:


> Ok, when I first meet a girl, I have this craving to want to spend a lot of time downstairs on her. Then after a while I can't really do it. It's a mental thing I think because I can't say I've ever made a woman cum from doing this.
> 
> What's a sure cut method to get her screaming big orgasms whilst im down in that region.
> 
> ...



To me this clearly illustrates the variation in both men and women. 

Me? I fricken LOVE LOVE LOVE it. Shower, no shower, if she wants it...I'm there! 
As for not being able to make a girl cum that way.. ever? that could be an issue. I can tell you from my personal experience every girl is a little different, just like looks and personality so dont think its all the same. You may have to try different positions. (her sittiing on you frontward, backwards, 69, straight on) whatever,.... and also you need patience... takes ladies much longer to "get there". 
Its also possible to have a girl that simply doesnt get off that way... doesnt mean they dont enjoy..BUT make sure you figure out how to get her off and be sure to do it all to her.

mmm if it doesnt taste good? errrm i have not had that problem but imaging it could be a bad one...literally hahahahah


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Crysys:

That's me - Forum Humorist. Thanks.

You can imagine living with me was a Science Experiment at times. My poor stb-x. . .I suppose I don't take life too seriously at times, hardly at all.


----------



## Sadara (Jul 27, 2010)

Scannerguard said this.... C. Avoid direct stimulation of her clitoris or dwelling on it.

And he's dead on correct. Too many men want to take the very tipity tip of their index finger, pull back the folds and go to town directly on the clit. That does NOT feel good. First, for me at least, the folds should not be pulled back. If you think one finger is good, try again and go with at least two some women like three. If you are going to suck on the clit, take in the clit and the surrounding flesh, not just the clit, again that wouldn't feel good.

And don't be afraid to ask the woman you are with for a road map of her parts. Every woman is shaped differently.


----------



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

That helps heaps thanks.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

63Vino said:


> To me this clearly illustrates the variation in both men and women.
> 
> Me? I fricken LOVE LOVE LOVE it. Shower, no shower, if she wants it...I'm there!
> As for not being able to make a girl cum that way.. ever? that could be an issue. I can tell you from my personal experience every girl is a little different, just like looks and personality so dont think its all the same. You may have to try different positions. (her sittiing on you frontward, backwards, 69, straight on) whatever,.... and also you need patience... takes ladies much longer to "get there".
> ...


Non showered= seasoned 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Crypsys said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> You are a horrible person and you deserve to be flogged Scanner. You caused a mouthful of coffee to spew on my keyboard and computer monitor from laughing. I will be sending you a bill!!!!
> 
> Hmm, vagina flavored beer?


The both of you do know that you probably made some guys that read this gag right? lol

I love doing this for my wife but she hates it. I always have to sneak it in when she's already turned on past the point of no return. But once I get ramped up, she lights up like a rocket going to the moon.

Remember, just don't lick the clit only, gotta stick the tongue in and try and reach for the golden juices too :rofl:

Once she's wet and dripping from foreplay, you can use 2 fingers to work her G-spot and go to town on the clit and surrounding area. This has given my wife the biggest Os that I've seen.

Another thing I will do is, with a sex toy (dildo of vibrator) inside of her as far as it will go in without making her uncomfortable but just hitting the right spot, then go down on her. Still gets her off but not as good as with the G-spot and clit work.

And lastly, like I said before. Just alternate between the clit and sticking your tongue inside of her. Still get her off doing this but she really hates this way cuz it can get pretty messy this way. For some reason I salivate like a dog when doing it this way. No idea why though.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband loves doing this for me and I can have very strong orgasms. I always make sure I shower first and wash her very clean.


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

I really dislike receiving oral myself, but my friends have told me many times about some method they just LOVE. I'm not sure quite how to describe it but its something to do with the alphabet? I'm not sure if they meant you (the male) lick in the shape of each letter from A to Z or if its something to do with SAYING the letters while giving oral to your partner, so that the reverberations from your mouth and tongue are what gives you the pleasure.

Anyone else know about this mysterious alphabet phenomena? lol. Sorry I could not be more descriptive hehe.. I was just trying to think outside the box! Apparently your partner will be panting with pleasure by the time you get to about I or J... hahaha


----------



## tornapart (Sep 5, 2010)

As far as the alphabet: He should take the clit and sorrounding lips in his mouth and hum the alphabet song, SLOWLY. I, personally have done this many times and never got past M.


----------

